# Optoma RD50 Lamp



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just an FYI for any owners of this unit. I just changed one for a client and found that the lamp is the same Osram lamp that is used in the Mitsubishi WD52725. The Mits price is a lot cheaper. You would have to change the lamp and use the Optoma cage.


----------

